# 2009 Cannondale pics



## trauma-md

Super Six HM, Synapse HM, Slice...... The new Super HM looks awesome (and aero), I thought I would keep my current Super Six forever....oh well...this happens every year, time to put my name on the list.


----------



## ECXkid04

wow. raising the bar every year!


----------



## TomK

Great photos. Where were these taken? I was going to purchase a 2008 Lapierre X-Lite HM this weekend but may hold off for the new Supersixs. Do you know when they will be available to the public with pricing?

Thanks....


----------



## robertburns3

Please provide some specs on the line up.


----------



## krtassoc

*2009 Cannondale 'Six' vs 'Super Six'*

Over at Weight Weenies (http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44926&start=75) there are pictures of the 09 Super Six. I wonder, what is the difference between this 09 Cannondale and the 'Six' pictured in this Post? Is the 'Six' the rumored carbon rear-end, aluminum front end frame? You can see that the 09 Six has a different down tube, top and head tube, too. Also, if you look close enough at the red with white top tube trim of the 'Six' in in the Weight Weenies Post it looks like it is spec'd with 09 Sram Rival.


----------



## shabbasuraj

Wow...... When will CANUCKDALE come up with some decent names for the bikes.

SUPER SIX HM?

Dumb and confusing...nomenclature... as if they are trying to confuse the consumers on purpose.

At this rate.... I am waiting for a Super Six System 6 System


----------



## CabDoctor

shabbasuraj said:


> At this rate.... I am waiting for a Super Six System 6 System


And we're all still waiting for you to say something clever


----------



## velomonkey

So I am still confused. First thing, though, these bikes looks nice. CDale should always stay with the classic colors - their bikes always look classic. As much as I like the Liquagas bikes I shutter to think what they look like in 2 years. My read 2006 (I got it in 2005) six 13 still looks awesome.

Here is my question:

So it's synapse - then six which is aluminum front and carbon rear and then super six with all carbon? If so that seems real lame they got ride of the system six - that bike was killer.

i know the synapse is made overseas, any mention of the six bike and where it's made?


----------



## colins

velomonkey said:


> So I am still confused. First thing, though, these bikes looks nice. CDale should always stay with the classic colors - their bikes always look classic. As much as I like the Liquagas bikes I shutter to think what they look like in 2 years. My read 2006 (I got it in 2005) six 13 still looks awesome.
> 
> Here is my question:
> 
> So it's synapse - then six which is aluminum front and carbon rear and then super six with all carbon? If so that seems real lame they got ride of the system six - that bike was killer.
> 
> i know the synapse is made overseas, any mention of the six bike and where it's made?


it's

Synapse
Synapse SL (?)
Synapse HighMod
Six 
Six Carbon
SuperSix
SuperSix HighMod


----------



## shabbasuraj

Followed by 2010 Super6ix HighMod 13 System Carbon SL



Back to the thread..


The white sure looks better than the Kawasaki Ninja colours of 2008.


----------



## eldarko

I like how the Super Six looks better than the HighMod. Maybe it's the colors?


----------



## the Inbred

Super Six HM (US)
Super Six (US)
Six Carbon (Asia full carbon)
Six (Alu front, full carbon rear)


----------



## velomonkey

the Inbred said:


> Super Six HM (US)
> Super Six (US)
> Six Carbon (Asia full carbon)
> Six (Alu front, full carbon rear)


OK, so what is the difference between the HM and the regular super six? It's lugs, right? So what is the difference ride wise? Is it stiffer, lighter - both. And the six carbon is that the synapse? Anyone know where the Six is made? Is it really a CAAD front end with carbon rear? That setup seems so early 2000 where everyone was putting out a frame like that.

I myself thought the system six was a great ride. Really refined over my six 13. Don't get me wrong, I like my six 13, but the system six just seemed like the real level up from the good ol CAAD al frame (which is still a great bike).

I'm excited, but confused.


----------



## shabbasuraj

velomonkey said:


> I'm excited, but confused.


join the club..

LOL ...seems like the CANUCKDALE marketing guru's have done their job...

I say rename all the models with different Quebecois names...

(and avoid using the ultra cheesy prefix of 'SUPER')

... come on CANUCKDALE so some originality. Your designs warrant it.


unless of course.. this company is just headed towards anonymity after brand dilution do to the acquisition of the brand...

Look here. for the future..

http://www.dorel.com/press/2008/112785_Dorel.pdf


----------



## the Inbred

velomonkey said:


> OK, so what is the difference between the HM and the regular super six? It's lugs, right? So what is the difference ride wise? Is it stiffer, lighter - both. And the six carbon is that the synapse? Anyone know where the Six is made? Is it really a CAAD front end with carbon rear? That setup seems so early 2000 where everyone was putting out a frame like that.
> 
> I myself thought the system six was a great ride. Really refined over my six 13. Don't get me wrong, I like my six 13, but the system six just seemed like the real level up from the good ol CAAD al frame (which is still a great bike).
> 
> I'm excited, but confused.


I can't answer your questions...I just saw the catalog at work. I'd assume the HM is simply lighter. 

I, too, thought the System Six was a great ride. However, the Super Six (current model) rides just as well, while killing some of the vibrations. It is the best compromise of stiffness and comfort out there, in my opinion.

I did not get an idea of costs, but I certaily hope the Six (alu/ carbon) comes in under the $2400 that the System Six/ Rival bike was coming in at.


----------



## colins

Velonews' article about Bennati's custom Super said:


> The material differs from the stock version as well. While the production SuperSix uses a blend of mid- and high-modulus carbon fiber Bennati’s bike is made entirely from high-modulus fiber. *This bumps the chassis stiffness higher by roughly 20 percent, Cannondale says,. It also shaves between 50 and 100 grams from the weight* (an exact comparison can’t be given because the bike’s custom size sits between two production models).
> ...
> “You learn some things along the way,” he said. “You may see components of Bennati’s requests in the near future.” Struve and Davis confirmed that Cannondale will indeed incorporate these changes into a new model.



there you have it


----------



## cryoplasm

That Six looks like a CAAD8 front end.


----------



## colins

cryoplasm said:


> That Six looks like a CAAD8 front end.


no way, look at the top tube; it's almost triangular near the head tube.


After looking at the pictures that STARNUT posted on WeightWeenies, it seems as though it will be difficult to buy any model without a hint a red on it.


----------



## cryoplasm

colins said:


> no way, look at the top tube; it's almost triangular near the head tube.
> 
> 
> After looking at the pictures that STARNUT posted on WeightWeenies, it seems as though it will be difficult to buy any model without a hint a red on it.


I was looking at the down tube near the head tube. Maybe it looks more like CAAD 7.


----------



## PigmyRacer

shabbasuraj said:


> join the club..
> 
> LOL ...seems like the CANUCKDALE marketing guru's have done their job...
> 
> I say rename all the models with different Quebecois names...
> 
> (and avoid using the ultra cheesy prefix of 'SUPER')
> 
> ... come on CANUCKDALE so some originality. Your designs warrant it.
> 
> 
> unless of course.. this company is just headed towards anonymity after brand dilution do to the acquisition of the brand...
> 
> Look here. for the future..
> 
> http://www.dorel.com/press/2008/112785_Dorel.pdf


I hate to break it to you, but it was dumb the first time you said it. The second time however it is outright annoying.


----------



## shabbasuraj

PigmyRacer said:


> I hate to break it to you, but it was dumb the first time you said it. The second time however it is outright annoying.



I hate to break it to you but..

... Their product line is a mess. a confusing mess... no more no less.


----------



## shabbasuraj

I am feeling that.. Red frame with some Red Fulcrum Racing zeros..










nice and loud,.


----------



## the Inbred

is it really that confusing for you?


----------



## teffisk

why can't they call the six like a six13 or something? because the comes from the 6th element carbon and the 13th element alumnium- which is the new six


----------



## ninjaslim

No way, I've got 2 Cannondale's both less than a year old, both now obselete. 

System 6 and CAAD 9 both of which I love.

I'm very surprised that CAAD has reached the end of the line at 9


----------



## lesper4

^^why do you think it has reached the end of the line?


----------



## colins

oops, we have been forgetting to mention the CAAD9. It isn't being discontinued; STARNUT only said that the System and the Six13 were getting axed and even mentioned something about being able to get the CAAD9 w/ a BB30 if you are on a sponsored team doing an order with a custom paint scheme and all. 

I'm still a bit pissed that almost everything has red on it. In STARNUT's pics on weight weenies, you can see a blue bike lurking in the shadows behind the line of Supers and other bikes, but as far as Supers go, it looks like black/white will be the only alternative. It doesn't look terrible, but I'm not a huge fan of the white on the top tube and on the back of the fork. Cannondale only had 3 colors for the supers last year, so I'm guessing the Red/white, Black/white, and White/silver/red schemes you can see are the only ones for this year. Once again, I'm referring to the pictures on WeightWeenies. Hopefully I'll be more optimistic when better pictures are released.


----------



## ping771

I agree with Colins on the color scheme. The red on the 09's with the white stripe on top reminds me of the old Specialized Allez which was dreadful. See below. I'm not crazy about the colors in 09 generally. There's no metallic sheen to them, which makes these colors look too bright, almost fake.


----------



## colins

ping771 said:


> The red on the 09's with the white stripe on top reminds me of the old Specialized Allez which was dreadful ... There's no metallic sheen to them, which makes these colors look too bright, almost fake.


Exactly! The first thing that popped into my mind was, "wow this reminds me of a specialized paint scheme." Maybe I'm just partial to understated/"ninja" bikes, but if it weren't for the HM no-lugs action and 7900 dura-ace then I would be trying to get an '08 Naked Carbon/Silver Super right now instead of waiting. After all, it's all about the bike's performance and not its looks... right? :idea: :mad2: 

I guess I'll have to learn to love the black/white.


----------



## ping771

I prefer black, grey, or nude alum, and if you need some color, some small hints of white or red. I think starting in 07, Cdale started experimenting with different color schemes especially in the CAAD series which looked horrible. There's a CAAD9 that's mint green and white. Ugh. In 08 year they have a six13 that has red/yellow/orange. Even worse. See abominations below. Bring back the Black Lightning!




colins said:


> Exactly! The first thing that popped into my mind was, "wow this reminds me of a specialized paint scheme." Maybe I'm just partial to understated/"ninja" bikes, but if it weren't for the HM no-lugs action and 7900 dura-ace then I would be trying to get an '08 Naked Carbon/Silver right now instead of waiting. After all, it's all about the bike's performance and not its looks... right? :idea: :mad2:
> 
> I guess I'll have to learn to love the black/white.


----------



## PigmyRacer

ping771 said:


> I prefer black, grey, or nude alum, and if you need some color, some small hints of white or red. I think starting in 07, Cdale started experimenting with different color schemes especially in the CAAD series which looked horrible. There's a CAAD9 that's mint green and white. Ugh. In 08 year they have a six13 that has red/yellow/orange. Even worse. See abominations below. Bring back the Black Lightning!


That Healthnet colored CAAD could just be the ugliest bike ever produced.


----------



## velomonkey

I'm starting to look at this as a potential buy opportunity.

In my mind the CAAD and the System Six were great bikes in their own right. The Super Six is great as well, but it's a me too bike. Most people just assume that if a model is discontinued it's obsolete. That's not the case as the market can and does get things wrong. A classic Mercedes SL from the 80s is way better than any of the new designs. With bikes the Merckxx aluminum frame they had for the Domo team of the early 2000 era was better than the modern bikes. 

I will also say paint has an effect. I had a system six in a team color and I just couldn't stand it. My simple red six 13 just felt like a better bike as I felt more confident on it. Vain? Probably. But with the system six getting the axe the price will come down on the market and the half half polished aluminum was so killer I can look for a used on for next to nothing.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## colins

velomonkey said:


> the half half polished aluminum was so killer.



:thumbsup: In my mind, one of the nicest looking cannondales out there.

I hope someone _*cough* _ soon posts the component specs/levels for next year's bikes.


----------



## shabbasuraj

double post.


----------



## LeDomestique

ping771 said:


> I prefer black, grey, or nude alum, and if you need some color, some small hints of white or red. I think starting in 07, Cdale started experimenting with different color schemes especially in the CAAD series which looked horrible. There's a CAAD9 that's mint green and white. Ugh. In 08 year they have a six13 that has red/yellow/orange. Even worse. See abominations below. Bring back the Black Lightning!


I think the afterburner design (red orange yellow) is actually pretty good. They other one however.... :cryin: :yikes:


----------



## g8keyper

I ordered a 2009 Six Carbon today in blue with red lettering; supposed to be the same frame from last years Ultimate. I'll go get specs sheet in the morning and scan it for everyone. I guess I could scan the whole 2009 manual.


----------



## samuel

Scanning the whole manual would be great. I want to see all of the options and the cyclocross bikes.


----------



## robertburns3

g8keyper said:


> I ordered a 2009 Six Carbon today in blue with red lettering; supposed to be the same frame from last years Ultimate. I'll go get specs sheet in the morning and scan it for everyone. I guess I could scan the whole 2009 manual.


I thought the new six is going to have an aluminum front end?


----------



## g8keyper

I will bring the specs today and scan them; the owner said the Ultimate will be getting a new frame and last years Ultimate frame is being trickled down to the Six so it would be all carbon. He did have the specs, but I was just going by his knowledge since he just got back from Cannondale last week. I am on my way to the shop and will scan the bike info and put online for everyone. A lot of info though.


----------



## colins

robertburns3 said:


> I thought the new six is going to have an aluminum front end?


There is the Six (al + carbon rear) and the Carbon Six which, as you can guess, is all carbon.



> the owner said the Ultimate will be getting a new frame and last years Ultimate frame is being trickled down to the Six so it would be all carbon.


I'm assuming you're referring to the super six ultimate. Aside from the paint scheme, there isn't any difference between it and any of the other super six frames from this year. True, I doubt there will be a super six "ultimate" next year that isn't in HM trim but that doesn't mean that the old super sixes are now the new carbon sixes; they are completely different bikes. 

Compare top and head tubes:


----------



## STARNUT

the Six carbon is nothing like the current supers; it's also 200-300 grams heavier. Having ridden a Six carbon in Utah and owning a super.................. they ain't even close.

The Synapse is actually lighter _and_ cheaper than the six carbon. Go figure. The new Synapses actually look quite good this year.


Starnut


----------



## colins

STARNUT said:


> the Six carbon is nothing like the current supers; it's also 200-300 grams heavier. Having ridden a Six carbon in Utah and owning a super.................. they ain't even close.
> 
> The Synapse is actually lighter _and_ cheaper than the six carbon. Go figure. The new Synapses actually look quite good this year.
> 
> 
> Starnut


Too bad the synapse's seat post is as ugly as sin. From what I've heard so far, both versions of the Six aren't very desirable...

I'm still curious about the component specs on next year's supers; R-SYS wheels don't have me exactly jumping for joy.


----------



## STARNUT

The R-sys that are coming on the Supers and Synapse himods are a custom color only for Cannondale. Red nips.......... pretty cool. They are not that bad of a wheel.

Starnut


----------



## shabbasuraj

the Inbred said:


> is it really that confusing for you?



Actually no.. it isn't .......I know my bikes and models..

However to a new customer.. who picks up a catalogue from 2005-2009 and begins to decipher the variety of different models, some using very similar names, with varying tube materials, in a wide variety of configurations.. trying to shed light on 'which bike fits my needs' types of questions.. sure it can be confusing.

Other posters in this thread, and other threads in this sub forums have already expressed similar observations regarding the relative confusing nomenclature chosen by CDALE.

You may fully understand the logical tradition and history of the bikes.. but put your self in the position of a new customer, or a bike shop trying to sell, explain to customers and buy/stock the somewhat overlapping 'high end models'.

One year Al is ok for the front half of the bike.... The next year Al is ok for the rear of the bike.. Then another year, the top of line bike get surpassed by carbon.. and to top it all off.. all of the bikes have similar sounding names.

........wow.

So 2009 brings some clarity and consolidation to the line...... allegedly.


----------



## PigmyRacer

shabbasuraj said:


> Actually no.. it isn't .......I know my bikes and models..
> 
> However to a new customer.. who picks up a catalogue from 2005-2009 and begins to decipher the variety of different models, some using very similar names, with varying tube materials, in a wide variety of configurations.. trying to shed light on 'which bike fits my needs' types of questions.. sure it can be confusing.
> 
> Other posters in this thread, and other threads in this sub forums have already expressed similar observations regarding the relative confusing nomenclature chosen by CDALE.
> 
> You may fully understand the logical tradition and history of the bikes.. but put your self in the position of a new customer, or a bike shop trying to sell, explain to customers and buy/stock the somewhat overlapping 'high end models'.
> 
> One year Al is ok for the front half of the bike.... The next year Al is ok for the rear of the bike.. Then another year, the top of line bike get surpassed by carbon.. and to top it all off.. all of the bikes have similar sounding names.
> 
> ........wow.
> 
> So 2009 brings some clarity and consolidation to the line...... allegedly.


I do see what you mean and I don't think you are wrong, but I don't think its much better with a lot (if not most) of the other companies. What I've always liked about Cannondale is that they have series of bikes with the same frame and different component levels. I personally think that that is much simpler than having a different name and different frame for every bike (like Lemond, Trek and a lot of large companies).


----------



## velomonkey

So thanks to g8keyper for scanning the catalog. Very cool!

I'm not sure I am going to get an 09, though. It appears the geometry is different between the bikes, the top of the line super six looks nice, but I'm sorry, the paint schemes are pretty lame. Here is a question for the board:

I am 185 pounds and am 6'3" and have a good spin. I need to somewhat mash it on a climb, but otherwise I am a smooth spinner. The old CAAD 8 geometry fit me perfectly in a 63cm and I ride a 63cm six 13. I had a system six in 63cm, however, the color was dreadful and I never really liked the bike. I know it sounds like color is my only option, it's not, but it is a major consideration. Here is my question, at my size do you think there is any loss getting an 08 super six versus the high mod 09. I would be fine trying to score an 08 63cm super six or I could wait on the 09, but I want to make sure it's that much better and I'm not sure it is. 

What are people's thoughts? I think if I found a used half carbon half aluminum system six I would snap it up, but those seem to be harder and harder to find. Plus, at 37 years old a carbon frame might be right up my alley.


----------



## mwbrogan

the Inbred said:


> Super Six HM (US)
> Super Six (US)
> Six Carbon (Asia full carbon)
> Six (Alu front, full carbon rear)


What about the Synapse line?


----------



## ralph1

*09 Synapse*



trauma-md said:


> Super Six HM, Synapse HM, Slice...... The new Super HM looks awesome (and aero), I thought I would keep my current Super Six forever....oh well...this happens every year, time to put my name on the list.


Is it just me or are other people getting a "BW"" (bike woody) over that red/black/white Synapse.:thumbsup: I may just have to wait for them to come out me thinks. 

What will the ride be like between the Synapse and say the Super Six? I know the original Synapse was designed for a more touring type of ride IIRC.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## PigmyRacer

While we're on the '09 Cannondale...

Can anyone confirm any of the information floating around about the '09 CAAD9 frames?
For example, does anyone know, definitively, what the build kits/models will be? Are they offering another 105 equipped bike? Ultegra? 

There seems to be a lot of bad information floating around but the only official catalog that has surfaced is the European catalog (which does appear to offer a 105 CAAD9 as well as an Ultegra SL). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## slim0861

From what I've been able to pull out of my LBS, the '09 CAAD9's will be an R6 which will be Tiagra, and the R7 which will be Sora. My LBS has 2 R7's, one in 54cm which supposedly just got built, and a 58cm which is being built this week and I've alreay laid claim to. Retail, $950.


----------



## STARNUT

There will be a 105 CAA9. Enough of the dealers complained and we got our way  It's not in the catalog/workbook as it was an addition at the dealer meeting in Park City.

Starnut


----------



## PigmyRacer

STARNUT said:


> There will be a 105 CAA9. Enough of the dealers complained and we got our way  It's not in the catalog/workbook as it was an addition at the dealer meeting in Park City.
> 
> Starnut


Ah, a reliable source at last. Do you know if the 105 bike will be the same offered in Europe or are they going to create a separate build for it?


----------



## STARNUT

no clue..............


Starnut


----------



## PigmyRacer

STARNUT said:


> no clue..............
> 
> 
> Starnut


Well thank you anyway, you have put an end to my fears at least.


----------



## DRLski

Are they still made in the US or are they all being imported now?


----------



## PigmyRacer

DRLski said:


> Are they still made in the US or are they all being imported now?


The aluminum is still supposedly made in the US.


----------



## shabbasuraj

shabbasuraj said:


> join the club..
> 
> LOL ...seems like the CANUCKDALE marketing guru's have done their job...
> 
> I say rename all the models with different Quebecois names...
> 
> (and avoid using the ultra cheesy prefix of 'SUPER')
> 
> ... come on CANUCKDALE so some originality. Your designs warrant it.
> 
> 
> unless of course.. this company is just headed towards anonymity after brand dilution do to the acquisition of the brand...
> 
> Look here. for the future..
> 
> http://www.dorel.com/press/2008/112785_Dorel.pdf





uh oh.. a sign of a change in the brand is just over the horizon?

I wonder what the 2010 lineup will add (or loose)......

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/1637.html


Matt Mannelly, president and chief executive officer of Cannondale, is leaving Cannondale. .......


----------



## lesper4

bummer first the sell and now this i hoep they maintian their high standard of quality.


----------



## fueledbymetal

g8keyper said:


> I will bring the specs today and scan them; the owner said the Ultimate will be getting a new frame and last years Ultimate frame is being trickled down to the Six so it would be all carbon. He did have the specs, but I was just going by his knowledge since he just got back from Cannondale last week. I am on my way to the shop and will scan the bike info and put online for everyone. A lot of info though.


Have you had a chance to scan this in yet?


----------



## stwok

Any word on the 2009 cyclocross bikes ....... any changes?


----------



## Dave Riley

*Synapse 09'*

That is a fine looking bike. I just bought an 08' Synapse 3 SL...I'm happy.


----------



## 62westwallaby

Looking forward to that 09 carbon Synapse. Anyone have an idea when they might be coming out? Price increase? Would love to know if there's another color scheme besides the white/black/red which is pretty cool for a Synapse.


----------

